# Do I really need a building Permit?



## boneboy96

I'm having the deck on the back of my house torn down and replaced...same footprint and size, just replacing the whole structure with new wood.  I live in the city of Roswell, and their website shows you need a permit to do just about everything from changing a fuse (electrical) to digging footers.  I will need new footers obviously since the whole deck is being demo'ed, so can I get by without one?   Would I need one if I were having a french door replaced?  The door is rotted away and needs to be replaced as well.


----------



## funderburkjason

I would go with it and not worry about it. Its not like a new building where they can stop you from getting power or water. Just do it right and you should be fine.


----------



## jimbo4116

funderburkjason said:


> I would go with it and not worry about it. Its not like a new building where they can stop you from getting power or water. Just do it right and you should be fine.



Bad answer.  Deck will have to meet codes.  Step rises, ballister widths, etc.  

If it is completely removed then it will be a new structure.

You may get away with and may not.  Not built to code could negate insurance in case of accidental injury of another party. Many things to consider.  If you are going to build it right just buy the permit.


----------



## boneboy96

jimbo4116 said:


> Bad answer.  Deck will have to meet codes.  Step rises, ballister widths, etc.
> 
> If it is completely removed then it will be a new structure.
> 
> You may get away with and may not.  Not built to code could negate insurance in case of accidental injury of another party. Many things to consider.  If you are going to build it right just buy the permit.



So would it require me to hire an engineer to make these 3 drawings that are required for the permit?   And have someone come out to insure the footings are placed just so, to prevent soil erosion and tree compliance?  And is the grading too steep?


----------



## FishingAddict

I'd be careful.  If the work can be seen from the street, I'd plan on getting caught in Roswell.  No experience in the matter, but it seems like the more dense the population, the more strict they get.

Not sure how the "asking forgiveness is easier than asking permission" goes in Roswell.


----------



## GB Young

Get a permit. Google Fairfax County Virginia/ deck details. It illustrates a deck plan that will pass anywhere. It is a great plan. Adjust dimensions, and check the spans. You wont need an engineer. Copy plan. Don't get caught without a permit. Most inspection offices are very helpful these days. Greg


----------



## dwhee87

In Forsyth Co., the building inspectors are looking for roll-offs, stacks of new and old wood, old water heaters out on trash day, etc. as indicators work is going on, then hitting you with fines for not getting permits. The Fairfax Co. google suggestion above is a good one. I've used it myself.


----------



## ranger1977

The best thing to do is call City of Roswell building dept./community delevopment dept. and ask them what they require of a homeowner when replacing a deck. The 2009 International Residential Code has illustrations for proper deck footings, post sizes according to height, guard rails, etc. They should be able to provide you with a copy of those illustrations. When I was an inspector in a jurisdiction nearer to my house, we would let the homeowner come in, sign an affidavit, get a permit, and then call for inspections. Before they started, I would sit down and explain to them with pictures, why and where things must go and how structures must be built. Deck failures are in the news constantly. Please get a permit and have it inspected. I turned down many a deck because of structural issues. However, I would always work with the homeowner to make it right, and I never charged them a reinspection fee. I cannot speak for the City of Roswell though.

Generally, you do not need a permit if replacing existing doors or windows, UNLESS you re frame the opening.


----------



## win280

FishingAddict said:


> I'd be careful.  If the work can be seen from the street, I'd plan on getting caught in Roswell.  No experience in the matter, but it seems like the more dense the population, the more strict they get.
> 
> Not sure how the "asking forgiveness is easier than asking permission" goes in Roswell.



They outlawed that in 1982.If you get caught without a permit.They can make you tear it all down and start over.  After they give  you a citation. I would buy the permit..


----------



## ranger1977

Sometimes the permit fee doubles or triples too.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I did two separate jobs for my sister without getting a permit.  Her neighbor just got busted for the same thing, and they fined him $500 per day for every day that he had worked without one on top of the cost of the permit.  I'm sure glad I didn't get busted.  Guess I'll get a permit next time.


----------



## Pat Tria

Roswell is loaded with a bunch of bureaucratic idiots on the city council. A home owner needs a permit to do practically anything. You can't even (legally) cut a tree down in your own yard without a permit. If your going to contract the work, I'd leave the permitting up to the contractor. Good advice from ranger1977.


----------



## Poppy D

Bone boy, Go thru the permit for this, With the enconmy as is they bare looking for any thing the fines are too high. cheaper to get the permit. good luck.


----------



## gtparts

Fines, liens, work stoppages, having the "powers that be" hire some folks to remove whatever part of the new construction was not properly permitted at your expense, while some deputy stands by to maintain the peace. 

Just pay the piper and dance your backside off. 

You'll be way ahead of the game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

boneboy96 said:


> I'm having the deck on the back of my house torn down and replaced...same footprint and size, just replacing the whole structure with new wood.  I live in the city of Roswell, and their website shows you need a permit to do just about everything from changing a fuse (electrical) to digging footers.  I will need new footers obviously since the whole deck is being demo'ed, so can I get by without one?   Would I need one if I were having a french door replaced?  The door is rotted away and needs to be replaced as well.



Yep, and you'll have to go to the health department to get a copy of where the septic or sewer lines are located before they'll issue you a permit. The permit will be based on the cost of the project.


----------



## rospaw

Pat Tria said:


> Roswell is loaded with a bunch of bureaucratic idiots on the city council. A home owner needs a permit to do practically anything. You can't even (legally) cut a tree down in your own yard without a permit. If your going to contract the work, I'd leave the permitting up to the contractor.



This statement is sadly very true! I have lived here for 44yrs and it keeps getting worse every year. If your in the historic part of town get a permit anywhere else i would just build it. 
We added a deck to a building we have by the square last year that should have cost around 12k. After city planning got involved it ended up 22k (us building it) due to there stainless hardware, 40 plus footings ect... The highest part of the deck is 6' of the ground. The code made us build it to hold 200lbs per foot. You can drive a dump truck loaded on this deck.


----------



## whitworth

*See what happened*

when Sherman didn't burn down all of Roswell.  It became historic !!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Get the permit! IMO  A deck is the one project,( other than a bridge) that should be over built! You see it on the news every year!


----------



## golffreak

I think you need a building permit for just *thinking* about doing work.


----------



## Buckwheat

I would get a permit in Rome if they catch you working without one you will have to go before a judge and pay between 12 and a $1,500.00 find. Anything to generate income! Don't know how it is there but I don't think it's worth it not to atleast make a phone call to find out.


----------



## FishingAddict

rospaw said:


> This statement is sadly very true! I have lived here for 44yrs and it keeps getting worse every year. If your in the historic part of town get a permit anywhere else i would just build it.
> We added a deck to a building we have by the square last year that should have cost around 12k. After city planning got involved it ended up 22k (us building it) due to there stainless hardware, 40 plus footings ect... The highest part of the deck is 6' of the ground. The code made us build it to hold 200lbs per foot. You can drive a dump truck loaded on this deck.



200#s per square foot?  Just in case you want to put a pool on it at some point in time?  

That's just wrong.


----------



## cullyhog

200# per square foot is to hold up that hot tub the inspection department wasn't told about. Hot tubs full of water, 8 people in it, another 4 or 5 hanging around on a deck - that's a lot of weight. They always plan for the worse.


----------



## lbzdually

More and more laws and regulations that we are told are there for our own safety, when in fact they are there to generate revenue for the county, nothing more.  Just another way for the govt to take away from producers and stuff their pockets and give to those who don't produce.  

It should none of the govt's dadgum business what I do with my property and if I build something unsafe and someones gets hurt because of it, then that person can sue me.  That's how it should work, people taking responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## kevozz

They will probably note the increased value (based on project value) in your property and raise your taxes.


----------



## 270 guy

jimbo4116 said:


> Bad answer.  Deck will have to meet codes.  Step rises, ballister widths, etc.
> 
> If it is completely removed then it will be a new structure.
> 
> You may get away with and may not.  Not built to code could negate insurance in case of accidental injury of another party. Many things to consider.  If you are going to build it right just buy the permit.




The permit has nothing to do with it being built right or to code. The permit is just another Tax the gov't puts on us to help pay more Gov't salaries. If your in the city you might get one for security and peace of mind.


----------



## boneboy96

I'm getting a permit tomorrow!


----------

